
Ask HN: Where do our comments go when we are dead? - MichaelMoser123
what is the HN data retention policy? Are our comments gone after some fixed time period?
======
gus_massa
I think that the plan is to store the comments forever [ _]. For an official
answers from the mods send an email to hn@ycombinator.com

[_] Or at least until a big server crash deletes all of them, or YC goes out
of business. Anyway, assume that Google, Bing, and a few more people have a
backup.

